
European Space Agency Approves Plan to Colonize the Moon - nomoba
http://americanintelligencereport.com/european-space-agency-approves-plan-to-colonize-the-moon
======
ChuckMcM
It is always interesting that interest in the Moon waxes and wanes with the
ability of other players to get there. Its pretty clear you could militarize
the Moon if you were motivated to do so, from throwing rocks on ballistic
trajectories toward trouble spots on earth, to firing lasers at satellites in
orbit to either overwhelm their sensors or their thermal management systems.
Without an atmosphere to get in the way, shooting steerable MW laser from the
Moon into Earth orbit would allow for a lot of energy delivered into orbit.

Of course people have know about that threat ever since the first Moon
landings but as the US was the only nation-state with the economic might to
put things on the Moon like that, well it wasn't much of a threat. New actors,
a more prosperous Chinese economy, new technologies, and the suddenly it seems
like it might be prudent to have a constant presence there that could address
concerns locally rather than trying to do so from the bottom of Earth's
gravity well.

I agree with Goldman Sachs in that this could be the leading edge of a lot of
investment headed that way. I am certain that is a Chinese Taikonaut walks on
the Moon and returns its going to be a full on press to get set up there
before it can become a threat. Keeps me very bullish on SpaceX and Blue
Origin, less so on ULA unless they can get their managerial act together.

